# Problem with skin on legs and thigh



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

I've been keeping an eye on Nacho for the last couple of weeks because he has very flaky skin on his legs and mainly thighs (only back legs). I originally thought it was flea bites which Nacho picked at and then as the skin healed it became flaky (this could still be the case) but I'm not so sure anymore. Nacho had a bit of a flea problem after his infamous golfing ball incident and frontline wasn't doing anything. Since then I have changed to Advocat which has done the trick for the fleas.

I have checked the rest of his fur - back, front legs, neck etc and his skin is fine (well I think it is - it's pretty hard to get through all the fluff!

Initially it was quite red but now it looks ok - just flaky in these small areas on him. Could it be mange? If it was wouldn't it be all over and he would lose some fur? I only properly noticed the flakiness cos the vets had to shave such a large area when he had the golf ball removed.

I wanted to get a picture but Nacho is having none of it and refuses to lie on his back. Mr. Dramatic!

Would be grateful for any advice - I'm not worried enough to go the vets yet but will go if it's not cleared up in the next 10 days or so. It doesn't seem to have altered anything in himself. Any ideas?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It could just be an irritated patch of skin...from what I know with mange he would be losing hair....do you have any access to a product called bagbalm? it is made for animals...tho works great on humans! it helps with chapped skin.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Suzie

Is Nacho itching or scratching ??- if it was Scartopic Mange he would have intense itching. Puppy mange( demodex) is not as itchy but the main symptom of this is patchy hair loss.. he could just have a touch of Eczema. I have done a 
LOT of research because of Betty's itching. The best cream that comes up time and time again on forums that people rave about it Dermacton - it has literally saved some dogs life. It has not done much for Betty but she shows not outward signs of skin problems ( She is not red or flakey etc.. but still scratches).. You could also try adding some Omega / fish oils to his food as this is very good for their skin. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Susie ... Oh is Mr Nacho causing you more concern  I am not exactly sure but my advice always is to pop to the vet with anything like this as it could be just a mild irritation to something quite different ... you are thinking of all the same things as me .. strange it is only on his legs ... ummm 

But I know a few gals who may be able to offer much better advise Katie, Kendal and Karen ..... and I am sure loads more on here ... 

Wow our dogs do cause us worries .. hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh poor Nacho - he's having a little bad patch isn't he?

I have no advice but am confident that you'll get some great tips from the experts on here (you lot really are the best when it comes to 'poo advice  )

My best friend had a dog that was a Rottie corss (soft as butter!) and the dog was allergic to flea's ... poor thing used to scratch for hours. She did get over it - I cannot for the life of me remember what it was that was used to treat her though, sorry 

Fingers crossed for a super speedy recover for Nacho


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

What food is Nacho eating?

Had he recently been groomed when this started?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Fox mange is very active at the moment due to mild weather one of the dogs where I livery my horse has it. Usual thing go with your gut insting if worried see vet!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think I will book an appointment with the vets. No problem didn't occur with a professional groom, it started appearing (or maybe just became noticeable) when Nacho was shaved for his op...maybe a week or so after the flakes appeared and sores (which I am adament were flea bites). He isn't itching a lot but really goes to town when he does.

I will arrange an appointment for tomorrow and let you know how I get on.

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Keep us posted please Susie xxx


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milo had itchy flaky skin for a while and I finally went to the vets. She said it was just dandruff from dry skin maybe linked to changing coat or smth but she wasn't too worried. His skin was apparently healthy.... 

I went out and got salmon oil as advised by a friend to add to his food as was sure he needed a bit more to help his skin and it worked wonders. Rarely scratches now. His food was already excellent NI but some dogs need a bit more of some nutrients.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Denee. Nacho eats Burns Kibble chicken and Rice mixed in with Natures Diet...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Thanks Denee. Nacho eats Burns Kibble chicken and Rice mixed in with Natures Diet...


Hi I hope Nacho is doing well, I hope the vet will put your mind at ease. Just thought I would say that barking heads do a food speciffically for itchy skin, dull coats etc, its called 'Bad hair day' I feed my dog on this, he loves it. He did come to me on Burns and we tried a few others before settling on BH.
You could try putting some sudocrem on it, it is great for stuff like that but go easy it can get very messy!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I meant sudocrem on his itchy bit not his food (after just re reading my post)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I meant sudocrem on his itchy bit not his food (after just re reading my post)


Haha he probably would eat it and enjoy it!! - I've tried some savlon but he just licked that off!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It does sound to me though if you are pretty sure they started as flea bites he probably has a flea allegy. It will most likely settle now you are advocate'ing him but if not may just need a liitle steroid treatment to stop the itch scratch cycle.
Good luck.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How is Nacho's skin now Suzie... did you go to the vet??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Whilst looking for my next dog shampoo purchase .. I noticed these .. dont know if they will help any of your cockapoos 

For itchy skin  

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/p...ampoo-and-conditioners/pet-head-lifes-an-itch

For flaky / dry skin

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/p...ampoo-and-conditioners/pet-head-feeling-flaky

I have not tried and tested these but I am a Pet Head user, my poos have not had any itchy or flaky skin so I cant test them really ... but if anyone does .. I would love to know what you think and I would welcome you to write a review for My Dogs Life .. if you were willing


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

Thanks Jojo - I will look into getting the shampoo for itchy skin. I put Nacho's cone back on (much to his disgust) and got some sudocream on him so he couldn't lick it off... Seems to have done the trick and although still some scabs, the flakey bits have come away. Still going to keep a close eye on it and if it doesn't clear up completely in the next week, I will take him to the vets. I will keep you posted xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Susie .. sounds like the cream is working a treat


----------

